# Photography



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I made a post before with some photo's but for some reason most didn't show up. 
Months later, I finally get round to doing a few again.

I went photographing in town during the Steampunk event. I loved this lady who walked past me in her long black coat and umbrella. She looked like something from a by-gone era in this modern street. 









During a visit to a horse and donkey sanctuary, I snapped this little beauty. It annoys me so much I cut off the end of his nose in the photo. 









This was just taken when I was walking Holly in a field. Simple 'bird in field' photo. 









While on holiday in Derby, there were so dandelions and I loved them and the background was amazing. This is probably a bad picture though. I have some better versions. 









On the last family holiday we came friends with this pigeon. He would come for some food everyday and was even eating out of my hand. He eventually bought his female friend and baby over with him, when he knew we were friendly. He was lovely. 









While at a Pier, we walked passed the merry-go-round before it was up and running for the day.









That's all for now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great photos, Therm!
Thanks for sharing them with us.
I particularly like the first one and the one of the pigeon.

I'm going to move your thread down to the "Camera Club" area of the forum. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are gorgeous, Emma! 

You really are great at at capturing whimsical, artistic shots that are a joy to look at  

Keep them coming, we'll never tire of them, I'm sure :clap:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow you're really great with the camera they are awesome pictures 
I love the horse one even with the nose being nipped off - it honestly doesn't spoil it I think it's great the way it is. 
Thank you for sharing they are wonderful


----------



## Natsplat (Nov 3, 2015)

Very talented! I like what you did in the first picture, looks like the lady has been painted into the picture, brilliant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you all. 



FaeryBee said:


> *Great photos, Therm!
> Thanks for sharing them with us.
> I particularly like the first one and the one of the pigeon.
> 
> I'm going to move your thread down to the "Camera Club" area of the forum. *


Do you know what, I was certian there was a camera section and I looked where I *thought* it was and couldn't find it and then looked through my old threads and couldn't find the old one I started! I thought I was just going crazy!!



StarlingWings said:


> Those are gorgeous, Emma!
> 
> You really are great at at capturing whimsical, artistic shots that are a joy to look at
> 
> Keep them coming, we'll never tire of them, I'm sure :clap:


I really do enjoy taking them, though I think I might look crazy sometimes getting the shots, lol!



Niamhf said:


> Wow you're really great with the camera they are awesome pictures
> I love the horse one even with the nose being nipped off - it honestly doesn't spoil it I think it's great the way it is.
> Thank you for sharing they are wonderful


It's not too bad, I just notice every time with that horse!



Natsplat said:


> Very talented! I like what you did in the first picture, looks like the lady has been painted into the picture, brilliant!


Thanks.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You really got some gems there! If I had to pick a favourite I would go for the crow (at least looks like one) on the field. 
Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

A few more for you.

From my Derby holiday.



















Rose bush growing in an old cemetary









Flowers in the garden



























Dog walking


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are ALL great, Emma

I especially adore the first one.
To me, that is just breathtakingly beautiful!. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you. Derby is just the most beautiful place. I love views like that and would happily live somewhere like that (except I cant drive and would die of starvation in a week  ).


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are stunning! You captured the colours so nicely


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

I particularly like the pigeon in the first batch. I have a regular wood pigeon who often brings a few of his friends now. No one else around here encourages them, but I think they are magnificent non assuming birds. My budgies look out for him as well - they love watching him arrive and tucking in to his pigeon food!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know how I miss the new pics, they're great! I particularly like the last one of the Fuchsia, I have quite a few of different colours on my yard. 

And how awesome that you got to travel to Derby!!  And I apologise in advance for derailing, I just can't help it in this case.  
One day I really have to travel to England and visit the many places I got to first meet through Jane Austen's novels. Mr. Darcy's Derbyshire (Pemberley), Hertfordshire, Hampshire, Kent, London and mostly Bath! I for sure want to take the Jane Austen's tour!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Really stunning photos, Therm!! You know how much I love natural photos!  Please post some more when you can!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> They are stunning! You captured the colours so nicely


Thank you! 



Penzance said:


> I particularly like the pigeon in the first batch. I have a regular wood pigeon who often brings a few of his friends now. No one else around here encourages them, but I think they are magnificent non assuming birds. My budgies look out for him as well - they love watching him arrive and tucking in to his pigeon food!


I loved that pigeon! It was also a dove in a pet store that made me want to get a bird again. But that was about 6 years ago and I made no actual progression to get one until this year. 



aluz said:


> I don't know how I miss the new pics, they're great! I particularly like the last one of the Fuchsia, I have quite a few of different colours on my yard.
> 
> And how awesome that you got to travel to Derby!!  And I apologise in advance for derailing, I just can't help it in this case.
> One day I really have to travel to England and visit the many places I got to first meet through Jane Austen's novels. Mr. Darcy's Derbyshire (Pemberley), Hertfordshire, Hampshire, Kent, London and mostly Bath! I for sure want to take the Jane Austen's tour!!


 Derby is just beautiful. I would love to live there! Kent is beautiful in places. I grew up there and so I know it's also a busy not so pretty place, lol! When we visit my brothers we have to go across Dartford Bridge and there's a big sign that says 'Kent- England's Garden' and the sight you get is just craptacula!










But there are lots of beautiful places in Kent. The sign is just kinda misplaced here. lol!



despoinaki said:


> Really stunning photos, Therm!! You know how much I love natural photos!  Please post some more when you can!


Thank you. I shall post some more soon.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I love your photography! So glad you shared . I like your choice of subject matter too... I see an emerging signature style!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I think this is at Whitby. It's a seagull so really, it's a seagull at a place. 









And another seagull somewhere else. Or maybe the same place, who knows.









The place we were staying at had really large grounds and I loved wandering around taking photos. Such as this cool bench they had. 









We went to Bolton Castle on out last day of the holiday. Here's the castle.









And this is the view from the top, looking out. Amazing! And it was sooo windy I was a little freaked out, to be honest!









The view looking down!









There's my Dad looking all thoughtful and artistic. 









The sun setting.









Bird in a tree









Busy town scene through some trees.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, this latest set of pics is fantastic! 
I love the photos of the castle and the one of the very odd bench and your father's photo is a true work of art! :2thumbs:

Thanks for the extra pic of Dartford Bridge!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

aluz said:


> Wow, this latest set of pics is fantastic!
> I love the photos of the castle and the one of the very odd bench and your father's photo is a true work of art! :2thumbs:
> 
> Thanks for the extra pic of Dartford Bridge!


LOL! I thought you'd like that one. I also meant to say I have a friend in America who is coming to visit me again this year and she wanted to go to Bath. I put it off as I'm not much of a traveller and she's only here with me a few days but maybe one day I can share pictures from there.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow! Just..... wow! :wow:
I totally love your photographs.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oooh those are some really nice pics!  

I'd love to visit a castle one day. It's on the bucket list... Go to Europe or UK to see castles!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Whitby Abbey










Taken from a distance because I'd been to the Abbey years before and now they were charging to get in and as I was the only one in the group who as going to go in again to take pictures, I just got one from over the wall and that was that. 

The church up by the Abbey is incredibly beautiful. I loved the stain glass window. 









Holly, my sweet old dog. 








\could go in other pets but this was an artistic shot we did together.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful pics! I am always in awe with the outer (and inner) architecture of churches, the painted ceilings, all the ornate work and stain glasses. 

I would absolutely love to see your pics of Bath, if or when you go there!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Gorgeous shots again. That stained glass is so intricate! Holly looks so sweet with that face .


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I love the dog  
Excellent photography


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

aluz said:


> Beautiful pics! I am always in awe with the outer (and inner) architecture of churches, the painted ceilings, all the ornate work and stain glasses.
> 
> I would absolutely love to see your pics of Bath, if or when you go there!


I live close to Lincoln Cathedral and me and a friend visited two years ago (the same one who wants to go to Bath) and took loads of pictures from there. They are so beautiful. I'll share those one day. You just feel like you're missing so much of the beauty because there's SO much of it!



RavensGryf said:


> Gorgeous shots again. That stained glass is so intricate! Holly looks so sweet with that face .


She does have a sweet face my little girl. 



Niamhf said:


> Oh I love the dog
> Excellent photography


Thanks.


----------

